# AutoBlog - es blogt nicht!111



## Nimbert (27. März 2007)

Ich habe die Frage zwar schon in einem anderen Post gestellt, aber irgendwie habe ich ein wenig Angst, dass meine Frage untergeht.

Momentan tut sich bei mir ziemlich viel in WoW: Rufsteigerung, neue Items, LevelUps bei den Twinks.

Daher meine Frage:

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit dem Auto-Blog: Kein Ereignis wird angezeigt!?

Die Charakter sind mit meinem Account verbunden, mein Hauptcharakter ist als "Main" gekennzeichnet, die Charakter sind für ALLE als sichtbar eingestellt und der Haken für Autoblog ist bei jedem Charakter gesetzt. Nur einen Autoblog im Blog bekomme ich nicht, obwohl die einzelnen Charaktere aktualisiert werden.

Gibt es irgendeinen Trick?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es werden weder LevelUps, Rufsteigerungen noch neue Ausrüstungen als Autoblog angezeigt.

Ich wäre für ein wenig Hilfe von der Buffed-Crew dankbar.

Nimbert

P.S.: Ansonsten finde ich mybuffed eine super Sache...


----------



## Len (27. März 2007)

Bedenke bitte, dass es etwas dauern kann bis derartige Dinge aktualisiert bzw geblogged werden.


----------



## Nimbert (27. März 2007)

Länger als ne Woche?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (27. März 2007)

Vonner Woche haste oben nix erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, hab keine Ahnung.. benutz das nicht. Sorry...


----------



## Mesop (28. März 2007)

len schrieb:


> Vonner Woche haste oben nix erwähnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab das slebe problem mein char wird seit blasc2 nicht mehr aktualisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Items etc) von autoblog will ich garnicht anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathrules (28. März 2007)

Servus,

bei mir wird der Char richtig aktuallisiert,

dafür gibt es ein paar Probleme mit dem Autoblogger. Anlegen von Gegenständen und lernen von Rezepten macht er brav, aber die Rufsteigerung wird bei mir gar nicht angezeigt oder gebloggt ?

Hat noch jemand das Problem?

Habe alle Einstellung richtig vorgenommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbert (28. März 2007)

Schön, dass er bei euch zumindest etwas anzeigt, der Autoblog. Bei mir zeigt er immer noch nix an. Ich habe jetzt sogar in den Einstellungen von myBuffed  Autoblog noch mal abgestellt, gespeichert, und wieder angestellt. Aber weder Rufsteigerung, neue Rüstung, LevelUp noch neue Rezepte werden angezeigt. Wirklich schade... :-(

Fazit: Wieder ein Abend voller Ereignisse, aber ohne Autoblog....

Nimbert


----------



## Deathrules (28. März 2007)

Nimbert schrieb:


> Schön, dass er bei euch zumindest etwas anzeigt, der Autoblog. Bei mir zeigt er immer noch nix an. Ich habe jetzt sogar in den Einstellungen von myBuffed  Autoblog noch mal abgestellt, gespeichert, und wieder angestellt. Aber weder Rufsteigerung, neue Rüstung, LevelUp noch neue Rezepte werden angezeigt. Wirklich schade... :-(
> 
> Fazit: Wieder ein Abend voller Ereignisse, aber ohne Autoblog....
> 
> Nimbert



Mein Brüderchen hatte das selbe Problem, hat dann kurzerhand das komplette Blasc deinstalliert und auch die Add-On Ordner gelöscht.

Danach alles neu aufgespielt und dann gings.

Hast Du das mal probiert ? Gib mal bitte Rückantwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbert (28. März 2007)

Probiert, mittlerweile hab ich einen Skill von 375, was das deinstallieren/installieren von BLASC2 und meinem Addon-Ordner angeht. Wie ich schon sagte (ganz weit oben in diesem Beitrag^^) meine Charakter werden ja irgendwie trotzdem aktualisiert, da sieht man auch das neue Item, aber leider bekam ich kein Autoblog-Eintrag dafür. Hab mich doch so gefreut als die Brustplatte im Schattenlabyrinth gedropt ist... Das gleich gilt für die neu gelernten Rezepte/Pläne in den Berufen.

Ich hab es sogar schon mit dem manuellen Upload auf Buffed.de probiert, auch ohne Erfolg.

Nimbert


----------



## Regnor (28. März 2007)

Nimbert schrieb:


> Probiert, mittlerweile hab ich einen Skill von 375, was das deinstallieren/installieren von BLASC2 und meinem Addon-Ordner angeht. Wie ich schon sagte (ganz weit oben in diesem Beitrag^^) meine Charakter werden ja irgendwie trotzdem aktualisiert, da sieht man auch das neue Item, aber leider bekam ich kein Autoblog-Eintrag dafür. Hab mich doch so gefreut als die Brustplatte im Schattenlabyrinth gedropt ist... Das gleich gilt für die neu gelernten Rezepte/Pläne in den Berufen.
> 
> Ich hab es sogar schon mit dem manuellen Upload auf Buffed.de probiert, auch ohne Erfolg.
> 
> Nimbert



Hallo Nimbert, ich werde das Problem mit dem Autoblog mal an Crowley weiterleiten. Der ist zur zeit zwar im Urlaub aber evtl. ließt er die Mails und schaut sich das mal an. Ansonsten mußt du leider noch diese Woche abwarten bis er wieder da ist.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Nimbert (28. März 2007)

Ui, ein blauer Post, ähhhm ein Post von Regnor^^ Ich fühle mich geehrt und ich bedanke mich für die Antwort! Sie stellt mich atm zwar nicht zufrieden, aber die Hoffnung, dass es bald funktioniert, wächst.

Im Gegensatz zum Blizzard-Forum fühlt man (vielleicht auch Frau^^) sich hier als wäre man in guten Händen.

Nimbert

P.S.: Wäre aber nicht nötige gewesen Crowley wegen mir im Urlaub zu stören^^


----------



## Deathrules (28. März 2007)

Nimbert schrieb:


> Ui, ein blauer Post, ähhhm ein Post von Regnor^^ Ich fühle mich geehrt und ich bedanke mich für die Antwort! Sie stellt mich atm zwar nicht zufrieden, aber die Hoffnung, dass es bald funktioniert, wächst.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zum Blizzard-Forum fühlt man (vielleicht auch Frau^^) sich hier als wäre man in guten Händen.
> 
> ...




GZ Nimbert, 

auf mein Supportmail von vor 2. Tage habe ich noch keine Reaktion lol, vielleicht sinds aber auch nur ein paar Mails zuviel geworden wegen dem Autoblogger ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mesop (28. März 2007)

juhu hurra - jetzt funktionierts!
hat die neu installation wohl doch geholfen


----------



## Deathrules (28. März 2007)

Mesop schrieb:


> juhu hurra - jetzt funktionierts!
> hat die neu installation wohl doch geholfen




Supi, werds heute Abend auch mal testen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbert (29. März 2007)

Ich habe keine Ahnung voran er nun schlussendlich gelegen hat, aber jetzt funktioniert mein Autoblog.

Nachdem ich zum wiederholten male BLASC2 und meine Addons neuinstalliert hatte, bin ich gestern nun daran gegangen und habe WoW neu aufgespielt. Nun klappt es, mit Addons und allen drum und dran was ich vorher auch installiert hatte. Ist alles ein wenig Strange, aber Hauptsache es funktioniert jetzt.

Danke an den tollen Support, ihr seit trotzallem Spitze!


----------



## SinSilla (29. März 2007)

Hm, in einem anderen Post hatte ich ebenfalls eine Erfolgsmeldung gepostet, allerdings muss ich die inzwischen zurückziehen...

Irgendetwas scheint mit dem Blasc Client ja nicht 100% in Ordnung zu sein, erst hat er nichts geupdatet, dann hab ich das alte Blasc manuell gelöscht, das neue de und wieder installiert und er hat meinen char und sogar nen autoblog eintrag geupped. 

Allerdings nur ein einziges mal, danach war wieder sense. Meinen Char bekomme ich allerdings mit dem manuellen Upload hoch, das funktioniert problemlos bei mir.

Auf den Autoblog muss ich aber scheinbar wieder verzichten, und ständig neu installieren möchte ich verständlicherweise auch nicht. 

Dem Crowley weiterhin nen schönen Urlaub, er soll sich noch gut erholen denn danach hat er alle Hände voll zu tun nehme ich an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,

Sin


----------



## Nimbert (29. März 2007)

@SinSilla, mach mir keine Angst!! Ups, bist ja Hexenmeister und hast mir wohl einen Fear verpasst^^

Ich hoffe doch, dass ich auch in Zukunft Post von Herrn Autoblog bekomme...


----------



## B3N (29. März 2007)

Die Probleme mit dem Auto-Blog werden wir weiter untersuchen, Crowley (Marcel) befindet sich wie Regnor ja bereits schrieb im Moment im Urlaub und er ist eigentlich der Hautpverantwortliche für den Auto-Blog.

Ein wenig Geduld noch bitte, wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## mackermann (29. März 2007)

Tja, hi leute

Bei euch scheint ja wenigstens etwas zu funktionieren... ganz im Gegensatz zu mir...da tut sich NIX.

Weder werden die Charprofile geuppt, noch ensteht ein Autoblog.
Wenn ich WoW ausmache kommt sogar unten immer die NAchricht, das es "keine Daten zum Übertragen" gibt. Schade eigentlich. Weiterhin wird mein Buffed.de-Account PW immer automatisch geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Einmal hat alles gefunzt, dann war Schluss. De- und wieder Instaliieren bringt auch nix, manuell uploaden funktioniert bei mir ebenfalls nicht. Wünsche Marcel nen schönen Urlaub und euch allen vom Blasc2-team viel Erfolg beim Fixen der Bugs und Fehler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Bloodymage (30. März 2007)

Hi,
hier is der Bruder von Deathhunt,

meine Erfolgsmeldung muß ich auch leider zurück ziehen.
Nachdem ich erst mal alle alten reste von Blasc entfernt hatte und das Blasc2 neu installiert hatte, da hat es 1x mit dem upload von Chardaten und mit dem Autoblog funktioniert.
Seit dem is wieder Sense. Es werden keine Chars hochgeladen bzw upgedatet und es wird kein Autoblog geschrieben.
Ich bin auch irgendwie nicht gerade davon begeister das ich mein WoW neu installieren muß "nur" damit das blasc2 funktioniert? Wär ja so als ob man sich ein neues Ruderboot kaufen müßte, nur weil die Ruder auf dem anderem Bootchen nich mehr funktionieren. Kann irgendwie nich sein    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da hilft wohl wirklich nur ne Woche auf den Urlauber warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbert (30. März 2007)

*schäm* Meine Erfolgsmeldung muss ich auch wieder zurückziehen...Herr Autoblog hat nur 1x mach der Neuinstallation von WoW geblogt, dann nicht mehr. Schade, wirklich schade, dadurch gehen echt tolle Erfolge im Blog verloren :-(

Nimbert

P.S.: Ich hoffe der Urlaub von Crowley (Marcel) war erholsam, er hat nun nämlich eine Menge Arbeit zu erledigen^^


----------



## Bloodymage (30. März 2007)

Was ich noch gestern rausgefunden hab. Anscheinend ist es wirklich der Serverconnect. Wollte gestern mal das Blasc via dem "nach neuer Version suchen" updaten, das gab dann folgende Fehlermeldung: "Der Blasc Server konnte nicht kontaktiert werden, bitte versuchen Sie es später erneut" (hab das jetzt aus dem Gedächtnis geschrieben, sollte aber inhaltlich stimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Vielleicht sollte man wie bei Mickey-Soft (Microsoft) warten, bis es die ersten Servicepacks dafür gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SinSilla (30. März 2007)

Also ich weiss nich warum, aber jetzt funzt auf einmal wieder alles ganz normal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nach jedem Logout braver Upload von meinem Char inkl Autoblog. Mal sehen wie lange das anhält...scheint aber tatsächlich eher ein Server als Clientproblem zu sein.

Denn immer wenns mit dem Autoblog nich geklappt hat hab ich auch keinen Buffed newsfeed erhalten...


----------



## Kami-sama (30. März 2007)

Jaaa... das mit dem Autoblogger hatte mich auch irritiert...
Also hab ich BLASC komplett deinstalliert und mir den client neu runtergeladen und installiert... allerdings installiert das dingen die exe und sonstige files NICHT.

Es werden die Ordner
- Configs
- Logs
- PlugIns
- Skins
- tmp

erzeugt

Alle Ordner sind *leer]/b] außer dem Configs, der folgendes beinhaltet:
- BLimage.xml
- Config.xml
- Loaderhash.conf
- LocalDirs.xml
- uninstall.info


That`s it folks... bin ich zu blöde, oder hat der Installer nen knall ?*


----------



## Nimbert (2. April 2007)

Hmm, hat sich schon was getan in Sachen Autoblog? Bei mir funktioniert es immer noch nicht...ich habe am Wochenende mir einen neuen Charakter erstellt, nur um zu testen ob es damit geht. Leider muss ich sagen, dass dieser Charakter noch nicht mal mit meinem Account verbunden wurden, geschweige der Autoblog.

Wenn ich unter den Einstellungen von BLASC 2 gucke wird mein neuer Char nichtmal angezeigt, komisch !?

Wunschliste von Nimbert zu Ostern:

- ein funktionierender Autoblog
- Anbindung aller Twink an meinen Account

Mehr wünsche ich mir ja garnicht ;-) Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Wie man meinem vorangegangenen Beiträge entnehmen kann, habe ich schon einige Sachen ausprobiert, jedoch ohne Erfolg. 

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Nimbert


----------



## Nimbert (5. April 2007)

Jetzt klappt es^^ Fehler gefunden! Wie in den meisten Fällen sass auch diesmal der Fehler vor dem PC^^

Problem:
- kein Autoblog
- kein verknüpfen der neuen Chars mit dem Account

Lösung:
Ich hatte WoW und BLASC2 ohne Probleme installiert, jedoch traten die o.g. Probleme auf. Eingestellt war auch alles, sogar der automatische Start von BLASC. Und hier lag wohl auch das Problem^^ Beim Start von WindowsXP wurde auch BLASC gestartet, soweit kein Grund zur Sorge, aber...BLASC startete bevor eine Internetverbindung bestand. Ich hab dann zwar immer die Fehlermeldung bekommen "Webeinstellungen konnten nicht geladen werden" (oder so ähnlich), hab mir aber nix bei gedacht, da BLASC ansonsten ja funktionierte. Ich denke aber dadurch kamen die o.g. Probleme zustande.
Nun starte ich BLASC manuell, nachdem ich eine Internetverbindung hergestellt habe und was soll ich sagen seit dieser Stunde funktioniert der Autoblog und die Verknüpfung neuer Chars mit meinem Account *freu*

Ein Problem bleibt aber noch: der automatische Upload der Daten klappt atm nur wenn ich ihn über die Homepage manuelle starte. Aber damit kann ich leben.

Ich hoffe mit diesem Post evtl. dem einen oder anderen geholfen zu haben...

Nimbert


----------



## Deathrules (5. April 2007)

Nimbert schrieb:


> Jetzt klappt es^^ Fehler gefunden! Wie in den meisten Fällen sass auch diesmal der Fehler vor dem PC^^
> 
> Problem:
> - kein Autoblog
> ...




Hi Nimbert,

gz zum Erfolg.

Ich habe zwar nicht die Probs dass Blasc vor Erstellung der I-net Verbindung aktiviert wird, werde es aber dennoch mal mit deiner Anleitung testen.

thx

Deathrules


----------

